# September Photo Competition - Humour



## johey24 (Sep 4, 2007)

September Photo Competition - "Humour"
This month's theme is "Humour".

From Dictionary.com:
Quote:
    * the quality of being funny
        * a message whose ingenuity or verbal skill or incongruity has the power to evoke laughter

Let's see who can make us laugh the loudest or smile the broadest.

Entries:

* It is encouraged that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Post up the link, not the picture
* All entries must be in by Sunday 30th September
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them

Voting:

* Starts on Monday 1st October and ends on Wednesday 3rd October.
* Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered.
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point.
* The entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.

See entries here: http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2007-09/


----------



## johey24 (Sep 4, 2007)

OK, and after that, let me start off with a wee problem. 

As said elsewhere, I am off to the Gobi Desert   the day before voting starts and will only be back afterwards. Is there anyone out there who will volunteer taking care of the counting of votes? Pretty please ....


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 4, 2007)

dunt worry alef is a number perv.


----------



## Skim (Sep 4, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> dunt worry alef is a number perv.



He made me touch his spreadsheets once 

I like this theme, Johey 

Here's my first entry:

Free to good home


----------



## girasol (Sep 4, 2007)

my first entry, from the 'archives' (will try and take new photos for the other entries):

Fresh 100% cok


----------



## e19896 (Sep 4, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> dunt worry alef is a number perv.



and more but thanks to the man for doing the last count i think it has to be alef doing the count as he is good and trusted.. Oh humour an hard call that one puts thinking cap on sidewards gives a benny hill salute with eyes inward and tong out..


----------



## Skim (Sep 4, 2007)

*speeds up thread and pats the bald bloke on the head*


----------



## johey24 (Sep 4, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> and more but thanks to the man for doing the last count i think it has to be alef doing the count as he is good and trusted.. Oh humour an hard call that one puts thinking cap on sidewards gives a benny hill salute with eyes inward and tong out..



Yeah, thanks indeed Alef. 

A good and trusted perve ...? The mind boggles.

If it carries on the Benny Hill vain (as it seems to have started off in, Skim!!) we might have some fun and laughter this month, me thinks.


----------



## Robster970 (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm waiting for somebody to chase me around at high speed whilst I'm wearing a bikini


----------



## e19896 (Sep 4, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> Yeah, thanks indeed Alef.
> 
> A good and trusted perve ...? The mind boggles.
> 
> If it carries on the Benny Hill vain (as it seems to have started off in, Skim!!) we might have some fun and laughter this month, me thinks.



Oh the images i have in my head of people in a benny hill style as some of the characters from the banned tv prog what is wrong with this ill and sick nation we need humore and more of it i have been told treelover looks like blakey from on the busses oh erm on the busses shuts up now befor i start talking about robins nest or even monty pythen


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh _Humour_, dammit. that's me knocked out from the start.  






probably


----------



## big eejit (Sep 4, 2007)

I posted this already on the September pics thread but now I'm moving it here cos I think it fits this theme:

Two ladies admire an iron man's manhood on Crosby beach.

Now that's what I call a stiffy!


----------



## alef (Sep 4, 2007)

Humour is always good. It's a theme that's more to do with the subject than anything technical, which hopefully opens up the theme to newbies.

I'm happy helping with thumbs and votes in August as I'm a teacher, but during term time I can't really take anything else on. Can someone please do the thumbs this month? Johey, could you have a go at starting them before you're off to the Gobi? PM Crispy for details. Counting up the votes is fairly easy, not much of a worry, it's the thumbnails that take a bit of time.

Now what I have got that might make folks chuckle...


----------



## alef (Sep 4, 2007)

First entry, candid taken a year ago:
White socks


----------



## johey24 (Sep 5, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Humour is always good. It's a theme that's more to do with the subject than anything technical, which hopefully opens up the theme to newbies.
> 
> My thoughts exactly. Very much a case of the right place and the right time.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 5, 2007)

I'll do the thumbs. Am away for a week next week, but will have everything updated by the end of the month


----------



## besgreyling (Sep 5, 2007)

My first entry:

*They made me laugh* .

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bessiebes/1329608571/


----------



## besgreyling (Sep 5, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> I posted this already on the September pics thread but now I'm moving it here cos I think it fits this theme:
> 
> Two ladies admire an iron man's manhood on Crosby beach.
> 
> Now that's what I call a stiffy!



Very funny indeed.


----------



## girasol (Sep 5, 2007)

here's my second entry, taken two days ago, not sure if it's funny or scary!  I a bit startled when I was confronted by 'it'  :

Power Ranger Pirate Fire Marshal Creature


----------



## jigotai (Sep 5, 2007)

Its like a Bangface casualty...


----------



## hiccup (Sep 5, 2007)

Saw this at Notting Hill Carnival, made me laugh:

Vegetarian?


----------



## mauvais (Sep 5, 2007)

It's not new but I have just got around to processing it, from June:

1. Wheeeeee


----------



## maufar (Sep 6, 2007)

First entry, spotted on the Shanghai Subway.

Good Advice
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1332440699&size=l

Just in case you hadn't thought of it yourself...


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 6, 2007)

My first entry:

_Gorblimey strike a light!_


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 6, 2007)

something I saw today

Oh no! I drove over the giant nipple!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 7, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> I posted this already on the September pics thread but now I'm moving it here cos I think it fits this theme:
> 
> Two ladies admire an iron man's manhood on Crosby beach.
> 
> Now that's what I call a stiffy!



Funniest so far.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 7, 2007)

I've posted this one before...It didn't fit the thread though.  I don't know if you'll find it funny, but I do...

Zach wanting in my pants, but this is what he got.


----------



## indigo4 (Sep 9, 2007)

*i dont really do funny but all*

i can think of is my first photoshop picture of my mate marc. probably isnt allowed even because its photoshopped. hell i dont know. anyway


----------



## indigo4 (Sep 9, 2007)

*entry 2 prob not allowed either*

gry - she shagged men off the internet so much that i did her eating men for breakfast


----------



## alef (Sep 9, 2007)

Thumbnails up:
http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2007-09/

Mods - please can you add a link on the OP?


----------



## johey24 (Sep 11, 2007)

First entry

1. The city is so scary, Old Man
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=499458310&size=l

How come it seems as if the topic is a wee bit challenging? Maybe humour is not cliche?


----------



## alef (Sep 11, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> First entry
> 
> 1. The city is so scary, Old Man
> http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=499458310&size=l
> ...



Her face is great, nice shot.

Guess it's a tricky topic since it's hard to make people laugh. Paul Russell is the funniest photographer to post here but he's stopped entering the monthly comps. This one is hilarious:
http://www.paulrussell.info/fullsize/charity.html

Maybe people are struggling because humour is often about producing the unexpected and it's hard to avoid being predictable?


----------



## big eejit (Sep 11, 2007)

Winos and gnomes! Where do the rest of us park? (naughty graffiti artists in Bristol)

Wino Parking


----------



## big eejit (Sep 11, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> First entry
> 
> 1. The city is so scary, Old Man
> http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=499458310&size=l
> ...



Humour is subjective and photos on the subject can rely on good luck. But then the same could be said of all photos to some extent.  And, of course, art prefers to be angsty and misunderstood so humour doesn't really fit in with this. Unless you're Morrissey or similar genius.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 11, 2007)

Great pic btw johey.


----------



## e19896 (Sep 11, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Her face is great, nice shot.
> 
> Guess it's a tricky topic since it's hard to make people laugh. Paul Russell is the funniest photographer to post here but he's stopped entering the monthly comps. This one is hilarious:
> http://www.paulrussell.info/fullsize/charity.html
> ...



Yes your right but working on it..


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Sep 13, 2007)

Here is my first entry this month At the bar


----------



## wordie (Sep 16, 2007)

In the light of recent reports on the price of beach huts, I thought this was mildly amusing when I saw it the other morning. It's Southwold. Near the Sizewell nuclear plant.

1st Entry: Costa Plenty.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Sep 16, 2007)

Second entry - Stepping stones - apologies to those who seen this before.


----------



## johey24 (Sep 16, 2007)

disco_dave_2000 said:
			
		

> Second entry - Stepping stones - apologies to those who seen this before.



This appeals to my sense of humour. Nice photo, too.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 17, 2007)

1. Boo!

2. Moooooo've over!

3. Got cud?


----------



## e19896 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh erm haveing a f-ing hard time one with this and looking at the post idd guess others are had a right old laugh at chatsworth house but our humour has to herd not seen and then when herd you might just not get we are very peter kay round here at the moment what with the repeats on c4 the man in sheffield for a fest of humour etc but still i can get no images..

keep smileing though it gets you through..


----------



## Madusa (Sep 18, 2007)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> 3. Got cud?



Love that!


----------



## mort (Sep 18, 2007)

My first entry:

Grin



link edited - so that you actually get to see the photo....thanks to boskysquelch for pointing that one out.


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 18, 2007)

grin actually


----------



## mort (Sep 19, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> grin actually




arse....   

will edit my link.


----------



## Chemical needs (Sep 19, 2007)

1.Sweet Irony

2.Pythagoras


----------



## ICB (Sep 21, 2007)

First entry...

Cheeky boy - our youngest taking the piss, sums up his outrageous impishness quite well


----------



## ICB (Sep 21, 2007)

Second entry...

Nervous groom - my new brother in law, love 'im, just before the ceremony


----------



## johey24 (Sep 24, 2007)

Ok people .... seems like I have made a wee bit of a mistake with the topic I have chosen. Sorry. If there's a next time I will try to be darker and more abstract. When I considered the topics for September, I had these in mind: "Humour" (as chosen), "Fading Beauty" or "Utter Joy". 

The last one was disqualified from the start as it was too close to the topic of two months ago, "What makes me happy". Fading Beauty was a strong contender for a while but then I remembered my appreciation of British humour and thought, well, as this is mostly a British site, I will give you guys something to get your famously funny teeth into. ( Oh god, now I am in trouble with all of the rest of the English speaking world,  ). 

Any case, nothing wrong with a good laugh, is there? 

Also, in response to Big Eejit, I disagree mate. *Art *does not prefer to be angsty nor dark - *we *prefer art to be dark and angsty .... thereby loosing sight of the fact that what has inspired man through the ages has been originality and freshness. Just look at the stuff Japanese001 is doing elsewhere on this site. Not funny, but definitely fresh, and therefore Art (I think). 

Let's give art a break from these chains we have put it into. Give the poor, sad sod something to smile about. 

There's been a lot of talk about clichés on here as of recent. This is the chance to get up and do something that is not cliché, for once. Thus, with 5 days left, let's not make this a month in which someone is going to win by default because there were not enough entries ... just because we could not see beyond the clichés. 

To summarise: This is one you are gonna have to work for, thus get off your asses and go find something that is funny.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 24, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> Also, in response to Big Eejit, I disagree mate. *Art *does not prefer to be angsty nor dark - *we *prefer art to be dark and angsty .... thereby loosing sight of the fact that what has inspired man through the ages has been originality and freshness. Just look at the stuff Japanese001 is doing elsewhere on this site. Not funny, but definitely fresh, and therefore Art (I think).



I was being polite johey! I really meant artists but was trying to avoid personalising it! 

I would say that humour is difficult to do in any art form. I edited a staff magazine at one time and my nightmare was editing 'humourous' contributions without offending the writer - they were mostly whimsical crap.

Humour isn't an easy or beginner's topic - it's one of the hardest things to do well.


----------



## hiccup (Sep 24, 2007)

A kiss without a moustache...


----------



## johey24 (Sep 25, 2007)

My last two entries for October. 

2. See the one behind you's bum 
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1438522502&size=l

3. No, YOU are funny
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1438522506&size=l

For the sake of interest, all 3 were taken from exactly the same spot in the garden we go "people watching" every week or three. A highway of people from all over the planet. Fascinating place.


----------



## girasol (Sep 25, 2007)

Last entry, from the archives:

bubble beard


----------



## johey24 (Sep 25, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Last entry, from the archives:
> 
> bubble beard



That's a cutie. Seems like he could keep a mom / dad quite busy.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 26, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> something I saw today
> 
> Oh no! I drove over the giant nipple!



agreed!


----------



## mauvais (Sep 26, 2007)

2. Tempting Fate?

and by far my favourite:

3. Indeed

First one, usual PS BS.

Second one, little bit of exciting layers-o-rama (mild gradient overlays).


----------



## hiccup (Sep 26, 2007)

mauvais said:
			
		

> ...
> and by far my favourite:
> 
> 3. Indeed
> ...



That's wicked


----------



## Desbo (Sep 27, 2007)

My 3 entries for the month...

This is another board memeber, Orang Utan on our trip to Rome last week - Shame I couldn't get a picture of the Nun who was giving him a dirty look as he climbed up the statue!
A New Head

This one was also in Rome...
Refaced/Defaced

And my final entry, taken in India last year - read the sign next to the bright and spangly "look at me" truck
Look at me


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 27, 2007)

shitkitsch

Almeria, Spain, 2005


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 27, 2007)

phwoarr!


----------



## indigo4 (Sep 29, 2007)

*suppose saw this today*

and thought it quite funny


----------



## indigo4 (Sep 29, 2007)

*this one last entry*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muppet99/1455571326/


----------



## hiccup (Sep 29, 2007)

Cheers whoever's been on thumbnail duty


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's me three:

1. Imigration is not a crime  (full size)

2. Crossing the road (full size)

3. BOX (full size)


----------



## alef (Oct 1, 2007)

Thumbnails now include neonwilderness' entries:
http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2007-09/

October already? Let the voting begin...


----------



## hiccup (Oct 1, 2007)

1) Stepping stones - disco_dave_2000 - Genuinely funny, and a great photo.

2) Now that's what I call a stiffy! - big eejit - Great capture of a funny moment

3) A new head - Desbo - Love the way it looks black and white, apart from his head, which is glorious technicolor 

Also really liked Sweet Irony - Chemical Needs, and both mauvais's entries.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 1, 2007)

Slow month eh? 

My votes:

1) big eejit - Now that's what I call a stiffy!

2) johey24 - See the one behind you's bum

3) disco_dave_2000 - Stepping stones

I think humour is quite a difficult theme - well done to everyone who had a go (unlike me!).


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 1, 2007)

1. Alef - White socks
2. big eejit - Now that's what i call a stiffy
3. Chemical Needs - Sweet Irony

Would loved to have entered but am still without lappy @ home so no way to upload pics at the mo. And needing to rely on work pc to view is hard work, crap small dark monitor and painfully slow loading times. Ah well.

Good work people


----------



## big eejit (Oct 1, 2007)

1. johey24 - This city is so scary - love the expression on the old lady's face
2. disco_dave2000 - stepping stones - great capture. 
3. mauvais - indeed. Lovely pic that made me smile


----------



## Robster970 (Oct 1, 2007)

1. Stepping stones - disco_dave_2000
2. Pythgoras - chemical needs
3. Now that's what I call a stiffy! - big eejit


----------



## Gromit (Oct 1, 2007)

1. besgreyling - They made me laugh
2. big eejit - Now that's what I call a stiffy!

Er sorry I couldn't find a number 3.
Its a tough category mind. Thats why I didn't have the courage to attempt anything.


----------



## Chemical needs (Oct 1, 2007)

Do all three nominated photos get 1 point each, or do first nominations get 3, second 2 etc.?

Either way,

1) Johey24 - No YOU are funny
2) Big Eejit - Now that's what I call a stiffy!
3) Maufar - Good advice


----------



## hiccup (Oct 1, 2007)

Chemical needs said:
			
		

> Do all three nominated photos get 1 point each, or do first nominations get 3, second 2 etc.?
> 
> ...



The latter


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 1, 2007)

Votes

1. Disco Dave 2000 - Stepping Stones
2. Big Eejit - Stiffy
3. Chemical Needs - Sweet Irony

Liked Mauvais' Indeed as well.


----------



## Louloubelle (Oct 1, 2007)

Best photo IMO was Indeed, I LOVE it! However it's not really congruent with the theme so I didn't vote for it

so my votes are 

1. Stepping Stones - disco_dave_2000

2. Sweet Irony -  Chemical needs

3. Now that's what I call a stiffy! - big eejit 

A difficult theme, well done all who gave it a go


----------



## wordie (Oct 2, 2007)

1. big eejit - Now that's what I call a stiffy!

2. big_eejit - Wino Parking

3. Chemical needs - Sweet Irony

Tough subject. But to be honest, I didn't think there were many entries that were humourous. Maybe it's my sense of humour at fault.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 2, 2007)

My votes are as follows:

1.  big eejit - Now that's what I call a stiffy!

2.  hiccup - Vegetarian?

3.  Iemanja - bubble beard


----------



## e19896 (Oct 2, 2007)

3 Barking_Mad - Got cud?

2 big eejit - Now that's what I call a stiffy!

1 Blagsta -phwoarr!

and hard one people but a good challange non the less well done one in all and well Blagsta right time right place thats what it is all about..


----------



## besgreyling (Oct 2, 2007)

Well Johey, these humour photo's have at least softened a personally sad and difficult month, and your photo's are, as usual, great fun to look at - SO WELL DONE! 

I have made a short list, but it didn't get me very far as I ended up with 9 favourites in stead of 3. 
So, I finally chose:

1. *mauvais - Wheeeeee*
(very funny indeed)

2. *indigo4 - gry*
(eating men for breakfast = appealing?  )

3. *disco_dave_2000* - Stepping stones
(right place - right time)

The other 6 favourites were:
_*Blagsta* -phwoarr! / *big eejit* - Now that's what I call a stiffy! / *johey24* - See the one behind you's bum / *maufar* - Good Advice / *mauvais* - Indeed / *Chemical needs* - Sweet Irony_


----------



## wiskey (Oct 3, 2007)

Barking_Mad - Boo!
Skim - Free to good home
big eejit - Now that's what I call a stiffy!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 3, 2007)

Chemical needs - Pythagoras reminds me of the cake equation on the old unsound toilet wall  pity i dont have a photo of it


----------



## Desbo (Oct 3, 2007)

1st: big eejit - Now that's what I call a stiffy!

2nd: mauvais - Indeed 

3rd: mauvais - Wheeeeee


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 3, 2007)

1. mauvais - Indeed
2. alef - White socks
3. Desbo - Refaced/Defaced


----------



## mauvais (Oct 3, 2007)

1. disco_dave_2000 - Stepping stones

2. Skim - Free to good home

3. wordie - Costa Plenty


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 3, 2007)

1. Chemical needs - Sweet Irony

2.  Iemanja - Power Ranger Pirate Fire Marshal Creature

3.  maufar - Good Advice


----------



## Madusa (Oct 3, 2007)

1. Barking_Mad - Got Cud?
2. Blagsta - Phwoarr
3. Maufar - Good Advice


----------



## janeb (Oct 3, 2007)

1.  Big Eejit - stiffy (actually made me lol)

2.  Johey24 - the city..... (love the look on the woman's face)

3.  Disco Dave 2000 - Stepping stones (I wonder how wet they got getting to the other side)

Well done everyone, a really hard subject.  Was totally unable to take any photo's that I'd want to enter this month


----------



## alef (Oct 3, 2007)

1) big eejit - Now that's what I call a stiffy!
2) Jessica - Zach wanting in my pants, but this is what he got
3) johey24 - The city is so scary, Old Man


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 4, 2007)

Am I too late to vote?


----------



## alef (Oct 4, 2007)

*Congrats big eejit!*







30	big eejit - Now that's what I call a stiffy!
20	disco_dave_2000 - Stepping stones
8	Chemical needs - Sweet irony
6	Barking Mad - Got cud?
6	besgreyling - They made me laugh
6	johey24 - This city is so scary
6	mauvais - Indeed
5	alef - White socks
4	mauvais - Wheeeee
4	Skim - Free to good home
3	Blagsta - phwoarr!
3	johey24 - No YOU are funny
3	maufar - Good advice
3	Barking Mad - Boo!
2	big eejit - Wino parking
2	hiccup - Vegetarian?
2	indigo4 - gry
2	johey24 - See the one behind you's bum
2	Pythagoras - Chemical needs
2	Iemanja - Power Rangers…
2	Jessica - Zach wanting in my pants…
1	Desbo - A new head
1	Iemanja - bubble beard
1	Desbo - Refaced/Defaced
1	wordie - Costa Plenty


----------



## hiccup (Oct 4, 2007)

Well done that eejit. 

Cheers for adding up alef.


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 4, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> 30	big eejit - Now that's what I call a stiffy!
> 20	disco_dave_2000 - Stepping stones
> 8	Chemical needs - Sweet irony



Well done Big Eejit. Great shot.

Disco dave -- did you post another shot from that same "event" a while back? I remember a dog vs stepping stones photo but it was different to this one...


----------



## big eejit (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who voted for me. Good to see saucy seaside postcard humour is still appreciated!

I'd like to dedicate this win to Joleon Lescott, Everton's mighty Klingon!






I'll come up with a theme soon.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh shit, I missed the voting. 

Sorry everyone.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 5, 2007)

Doh!


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 5, 2007)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Well done Big Eejit. Great shot.
> 
> Disco dave -- did you post another shot from that same "event" a while back? I remember a dog vs stepping stones photo but it was different to this one...



Yeah congratulations Big Eejit - I love the Gormley statues

And correct Paul - i did post a photo of the same man and dog a couple of months back in the 'Big Images' thread for that month - i think it was with the dog leaping - probably a couple of seconds before this one.

Great theme though - really hard to convey humour in an image and obviously what one person thinks is amusing is not the same as the next. I actually find my first entry of mine funnier, the children at the bar - so there you go.


----------



## e19896 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats big eejit! good image mate.. sits back and hopes something comes we can all get our teath into though humour good subject damm hard.. and blagsta your a slacker missing the vote indeed..


----------



## besgreyling (Oct 5, 2007)

*Congratulations!!!*

Well done Big Eejit - Congrats


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats big eejit


----------



## big eejit (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks all!


----------



## johey24 (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi all

Just back from Mongolia and the Inner Depths of China's "Outback", thus apologies for not voting or helping out in September. Obviously we had no Internet access and sometimes not even electricity, YET we had a fascinating time and thoroughly enjoyed the lovely people. Literally took off in a snow storm from Lanzhou in Northern China this morning to arrive here in Shanghai at the start of a typhoon. Now that's what I call a juxtaposition. 

Thanks you so much to Alef for taking care of the thumbs as well as to everyone who entered and voted. Well done, big eejit. Yours would have gotten my vote as well, for what it's worth. Also, I love your theme for October.

Now ... I have +5 000 photos of the holiday, so let me get playing.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 21, 2007)

well done Disco Dave  (assuming it is your pic in Weekend?)


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah, I saw that.  Well done mate.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 21, 2007)

Which pic was it? Haven't got a paper today.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 21, 2007)

it was yesterdays  - stepping stones with the dog falling in the water.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 21, 2007)

Ahh cool. Really liked that pic. Congratulations dd2000


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 21, 2007)

ah!  penny drops. i saw it yesterday and was certain i'd seen it but couldn't recall where. top stuff DD mate.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 22, 2007)

hey - many thanks for your congratulations - i'm glad people like it - and it's won me a Nikon Coolpix P5000 which is nice


----------



## big eejit (Oct 22, 2007)

Well done DD. I was gonna enter that comp too, but changed my mind as I don't have the written permission they say they require from the subjects of the pic.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 24, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Well done DD. I was gonna enter that comp too, but changed my mind as I don't have the written permission they say they require from the subjects of the pic.



errrr, neither did I - I just think it's a clause to get the Guardian out of any problems on the slim chance that anyone complained


----------



## big eejit (Oct 27, 2007)

Arf! Did you see the letter in today's Guardian?

_Re In Pictures (Oct 20). Where exactly is the humour in a small dog repeatedly falling in the water?

Barry Watchorn, Stroud, Glos_

Like duh Barry!


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 27, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Arf! Did you see the letter in today's Guardian?
> 
> _Re In Pictures (Oct 20). Where exactly is the humour in a small dog repeatedly falling in the water?
> 
> ...



You're an evil man Disco Dave.

 

Anyway, what makes him think the dog fell in "repeatedly"?


----------



## johey24 (Oct 29, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Arf! Did you see the letter in today's Guardian?
> 
> _Re In Pictures (Oct 20). Where exactly is the humour in a small dog repeatedly falling in the water?
> 
> ...



All I can say to this is that I thank my lucky stars that I have managed to escape the Comedy of Western Liberalism Gone Insane. Here I do not have to fear being thought of as a perve for taking photos of people in the street, I do not have to fear being thought of as a paedophile for taking pics of the cutest kids, I do not have to fear the rhetoric of some uptight *&^%$)# for taking a photo of something I think is funny. 

I have lived and taught in several Western Democracies in my time (Aus, NZ and the UK included) and the saddest moment of my life, yet, was when about 5 years ago, friends and I (all of them married, good, mature, sane, stable, normal, average, *ordinary *you and me men) drove past a school in one of these countries. I commented on the good state of the rugby pitch. The three friends in the car told me to look away. When I asked why, I was told that grown men looking at school yards and terrains are "frowned upon". 

Thank goodness for the social and individual freedom I have in a country perceived by most in the Democratic West as oppressive and restrictive.

And on that note of political suicide, let me go and look for some photies to enter for the October Comp


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 29, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Arf! Did you see the letter in today's Guardian?
> 
> _Re In Pictures (Oct 20). Where exactly is the humour in a small dog repeatedly falling in the water?
> 
> ...




Dear Barry

Don't worry, the dog was fine and might even have enjoyed his little swim! However he was left somewhat disorientated and wandered onto a road (just out of shot) where he was hit by an oncoming lorry. 

I was laughing so hard now that my photo of this is a bit out of focus!

Regards, etc.


----------



## johey24 (Oct 29, 2007)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Dear Barry
> 
> Don't worry, the dog was fine and might even have enjoyed his little swim! However he was left somewhat disorientated and wandered onto a road (just out of shot) where he was hit by an oncoming lorry.
> 
> ...



Heehee, indeed
PS: I love my dogs, and cats. Really, I do ...


----------

